# Είμαι ένας χειρούργος



## abosch61

Είμαι ένας χειρούργος.

(ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε, η ελληνική μου είναι κακό.)

What does this mean in English??


----------



## jazyk

I am a surgeon.

(I hope you understand. My Greek is bad.)


----------



## Δημήτρης

Which needs some fixes though: 
Είμαι χειρούργος.

(ελπίζω να με καταλαβαίνετε, τα ελληνικά μου είναι κακά.)


----------



## winegrower

As a matter of fact, a real surgeon would never refer to himself  as "χειρούργος" but "χειρουργ*ό*ς", so he is very probably fooling you!


----------



## shawnee

Most interesting winegrower. Could you please elaborate on the respective nuance resulting from the shift in the accent?


----------



## winegrower

shawnee said:


> Most interesting winegrower. Could you please elaborate on the respective nuance resulting from the shift in the accent?


 
Well, I am not sure if I can render the difference in english, but i think that the word "χειρούργος", while representing the informal equivalent of "χειρουργός", sounds somewhat uncomplimentary to the professional in question, like calling a police officer a cop, or a psychiatrist a shrink!


----------



## shawnee

Thanks very much wingrower. Now I have to think of the other instances where this delectable little trap is waiting for me.


----------



## elineo

Εγώ γεννήθηκα ακούγοντας τον όρο χειρούργος μέχρι τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια που γνώρισα ένα γιατρό που με διόρθωσε λέγοντάς μου να με λές χειρουργό όχι χειρούργο. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το ξεμάθω αν και μού φαίνεται πιό σωστό, γεωργός, αγωγός, απεργός κλπ.


----------



## ladychiquitita

As for the difference in the meaning according to the shift in the accent, what I have heard is that in ancient greek (aka in the roots of modern greek), when the accent went on the next-to-last syllable, it gave the word a bad meaning, like the word _κακούργος _(criminal, villain).When it was on the last syllable, the word had a positive meaning, as _χειρουργός. _That's the explanation I was given for the right way to pronunciate that word.


----------

